# Pleased to introduce "Sting"



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

YOU GOT A NEW POO?! Wow, you me, and Purple all 
got new poos! :tongue:

His face is so adorable, and good golly look at those 
clod hoppers he's got on him! :lol:

Jenn, he is absolutely GORGEOUS, my husband is envious,
he wants a black poodle so bad, he is hoping Maddie's dam 
will have a black one in January. 

His Dam and Sire sound wonderful, are you planning on 
showing your new little guy?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations! Sting is very handsome. Looks like he's going to be a big guy. How old is he?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Pffttt! I now dislike all of you  

No just kidding, I am green with envy.... Congrats!!! He is very handsome.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

How exciting. He is so handsome. So out of curiousity - what did he "have" that the cream didn't? Also - again out of curiousity - did the husband finally give in to work with you? (I think that was a problem before, right?)
How fun to have two spoos! Please post lots and lots of pictures. Will you show him? (I'm guessing the answer is yes)


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I've missed the post of Purple's new poodle. Did she get another standard?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Jenn, I can tell by your first picture that you posted that you really are a HAPPY girl now, I can tell by your big smile. "Sting" really is a nice looking young fellow. Did you name him, or was he already named? I really like that name. Have fun with your new little boy.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> How exciting. He is so handsome. So out of curiousity - what did he "have" that the cream didn't? Also - again out of curiousity - did the husband finally give in to work with you? (I think that was a problem before, right?)
> How fun to have two spoos! Please post lots and lots of pictures. Will you show him? (I'm guessing the answer is yes)



Lets see....Im going to try and answer all the questions in one reply. lol

The cream boy was the largest in the litter and over the last 2 weeks turned a more like a very light apricot rather then creme. Usually creme pups lighten a little as they mature. I was worried that wouldn't be the case. Plus if he did turn apricot (like his mother) he wouldn't do so great in AKC. Its not a prefered color even though its excepted. Sting is really square and the creme was a little longer. Sting is average size for a male almost 13 weeks and the creme/apricot boy was larger. Sting has a better tail that stands straight rather then curl over slightly like the creme/apricot pup and better rear angles. The creme puppy had a nice long muzzle but Stings is a good length too. 

Then last night I thought I'd look to see if she still had any pups available and she lowered her prices. Her father is ill and she really needed to find good homes now, if possible. So I called her again (the 4th time in a month) and she made me a GREAT deal. There was no way I was passing it up this time and thanks goodness I didn't! Hubby agree'd I would never get another opportunity like this. So first thing this morning I drove up there. 

His name was puppy...lol I named him Sting. Im planning to show him if he turns out. He definately is a show potential right now. My husband is impressed by him already...just by his looks. His puppy came with everything from a puppy aptitude test, puppy contract, copies of his parents health certificates, copies of there titles, copies of the sire and dams 5 gen pedigree, his puppy cert, information on his delivery, his daily weight, weekly evaluations, the recorded vet notes from his check up's and his shot records. I couldn't of bought from a better more informative breeder. She is awesome! My husband couldn't believe how detailed all his info is. Its tells us when he began walking and that he was the first to walk and other thing like how he was born not breathing and they had to revive him. Its just great. 

Anyways.....lol Im still very excited that this worked out after all. Thank you everyone for you kind reply's.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ummmm PP, 

We are all dieing to see pics of your new baby. Hurry up and post some pics! lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Congrats Jehn, he is adorable! Haha I was going to say something about the black pup when you posted about the cream male but then you said you did not have the means anyway so I said nothing. But I'm so happy how this turned out! He is just stunning!

Haha I'll get pictures posted as soon as I have more then a minute to get online like right now I have to go! 

Again congratulations!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

He is soooooo pretty(handsome)!! I am kind of wishing that I had gotten a black now instead of silver!  I love my new baby anyways!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> He is soooooo pretty(handsome)!! I am kind of wishing that I had gotten a black now instead of silver!  I love my new baby anyways!!


HAHA...I WOULD OF TAKEN A SILVER OVER A BLACK. SILVER, BLACK AND WHITE ARE MY FAVORITE COLORS. YOUR BOY IS GOING TO BE BEAUTIFUL. NOW I HAVE TWO BLACK POODLE'S. MY SON JUST LOVE'S IT! LOL

PP, WHAT COLOR POODLE DID YOU GET? ALSO HOW OLD, AND MALE OR FEMALE? YOU HAVE TO ATLEAST GIVE SOME INFO IF NO PICS FOR NOW. LOL


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

A silver is the ONLY color my husband would allow me to get if the dog were male. He made a deal with me when we first starting looking that I could have a FEMALE dog only. That was the deal so I stuck to it on the condition that should a silver become available from the breeder we were talking to at the time that he would agree no matter the *** since they are a little harder to come by and that is my most favorite favorite FAVORITE color. 

I didn't know apricots didn't do as well in the ring, thats interesting. Amazing how much color can play a role in that isn't it. I see a fair amount of apricots at shows here, more than I see silvers/blues. Black and white are about tied for most common at the shows in my area. In fact I'd have to say black dogs are probably more common in my little corner of the world, at least as pets goes. Of all the standards I groom Only one of them isn't black. Interesting. I can't wait to see pictures of your boy as he grows. How exciting!!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh more new babies :biggrin: I think you have joined the ever growing group of MPS (Multiple Poodle Syndrome) sufferers. I am only just resisting because of the old dog, if we were a one dog family I'd get a silver in a heart beat.

Can't wait to watch him grow via lots of pics :smile:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Today I brought home our new male Standard puppy that we named Sting.
> Sting is out of a Dual Ch Sire and his Dam is Titled in Obediance and Rally. He's littermates to the creme male I was originally hoping to get for Christmas. Sting fitted what I had been looking for more then his creme littermate brother, so the black dog it was. He looks just like his daddy!
> 
> 
> Im also happy to say all my dogs welcomed him in a friendly manner so that went smooth. Im a happy girl now! lol


Oh he is sooooo dear! what a sweet face! congratulations on your new boy!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

That's so exciting Secreto! He looks great!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. Im still tickled pink that I have him. The smile on my face has hardly wore off. lol


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Congratulations Jenn! Sounds like a great Christmas!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

CONGRATS he looks so good and he is cute he almost looks like enzo but black hahahaha


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW! Very nice looking boy! He is indeed show potential, to say the least! LOL


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

how much does Sting weigh at 13 weeks? I am just wondering if Dutch is on target or not. He was 1olbs at 8 weeks.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> how much does Sting weigh at 13 weeks? I am just wondering if Dutch is on target or not. He was 1olbs at 8 weeks.


He is just now 13 weeks and weighs 15 lbs as of a few days ago. Pups grow so fast and he may be 16 lbs now. He was the smaller male until week 9 then he caught up with his brother that was a good male size. I believe I wrote that all wrong on another thread. lol Someone thought he was large for 13 weeks and he really isn't. His creme brother that I decided against was a little monster. lol

How big is Dutch now? Did you get any more pics of him yet? I love silver babies and can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

tannerokeefe, it seems that puppies grow at very different rates, so I'm not sure you can compare.

For instance, my puppy, Murphy, was 7.6 lbs at 8 weeks, 16.6 lbs at 12 weeks, 22.8 lbs at 16 weeks and 37 lbs at 6 months and is now 39 lbs at 6 1/2 months. Her sister, who was the runt of the litter was 2-3 lbs lighter than Murphy at 12 weeks and is now something like 42 lbs at 6 1/2 months. 

I can't find any growth charts on the internet for standard poodles, although I could find them for toys and maybe minis. I've given up trying to figure out how 'normal' her growth rate is. She's happy and healthy and the vet is pleased both with her growth rate and body condition, so I'm assuming all is well.

The breed standard only mentions a minimum height - 15 inches at the withers.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought Enzo was under weight but he is 13 weeks 15lbs also


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love his color its so rich. I have one that is creme with apricot ears and one coming that is a dark red but I would have 6 if hubby would ok it lol. We live in the semi country with lots open spaces. He loves dogs so he isn't really hard to talk into another dog. I did just send off some money for my red so will have to wait abit again for another hehe. I would love to have a silver because I saw a grown silver that just had me in awe he was so heavenly. I had never seen a dog so pretty.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you very much. I can't wait to see your little ones. When are you going to get them?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

I have Teddy (creame/apricot) already and I hopefully will get the red girl next friday or saturday..depending on the flight..its going to be the longest week in history for me lol.


----------

